# Brake Noise



## Lump (Mar 18, 2010)

I have a loud squeaking noise coming from my left rear tire. I have replaced the rotors and brake pad. I also can't get my parking brake to ingage without scrubbing. When I adjust it under the rotor where the brakes work it scrubs.


----------



## badgoat91 (Jul 13, 2009)

wheel bearing maybe?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

What kinda of noise? A sqeek, cluck, grinding, ect?


----------



## Lump (Mar 18, 2010)

Loud squeaking


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

adjust the e-brake till the rotor turns without scrubbing, then readjust the e-brake cable so the e-brake works. While the tire is off check the backing plate to be sure it's not touching the rotor at all.


----------



## Lump (Mar 18, 2010)

I adjusted the e-brake with the screw in front of the e-brake handle but it's still not holding and still squeaking. Is there anything else to do but adjust the brakes under the rotor?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't think your adjusting it properly. Take it to a shop and have them do it. Be sure to point out the squeaking & the e-brake adjustment.


----------



## Lump (Mar 18, 2010)

Rear end went out on me last week. They are going to replace the whole thing under warrenty so I think this is going to solve all my problem. Thanks for all the help.


----------

